# Still learning - Is this worth following?



## bne74honda (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Poison People,

 Watching eBay and wonder about this --> 

http://cgi.ebay.com/KR-14-X-RARE-Mini-Poison-Bottle-Label-1-3-4-Inch_W0QQitemZ130473467664QQcategoryZ897QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m8QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DMW%26its%3DC%26itu%3DUCC%26otn%3D5%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6318817912056303719#ht_500wt_929

 I like it and it would be a nice little addition to my quietly expanding collection. Please take a moment to help out an old guy! []

 Thanks.

 Brian


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

How 'bout this
KR-14-X-RARE-Mini-Poison-Bottle-Label


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Cowseatmaize,

 I assume my fully expanded URL was too much..?.. Your shortened link made feel all fuzzy....or was that the ball peen hammer to the head? [8|]

 So....LinkMaster, any thoughts on the bottle?

 Brian


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

> or was that the ball peen hammer to the head?


 Is that what that's for?
 I have no idea. I don't think to long, just missing something. If you want a lesson on link postin' try this. No Link Master credentials necessary.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, that said. I'll wait for the poison folk. I have no clue.


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 12, 2011)

aaaarrrggghhh! I like your outlook and attitude. Thanks so very much for all your help in deciding to bid or not and all your professional wisdom. [8|]

 Link...link...link......Mod Squad......Black Sheep Squadron........Black Hawk Down.......Down in the Dirt.......The Dirty Dozen.....A Baker's Dozen......Jim and Tammy Faye.........

 Oh, by the way cowseatmaize....do you think I should bid on this bottle?   

 regards,

 Brian


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry, I just don't collect poisons and have no idea. I would think $20 (with shipping) is OK if you like like it. It does have a label but I can't make a call on if that's real to it either. It's got 3 days + so stick around, someone may know.


----------



## bne74honda (Jan 12, 2011)

I know....just yankin' yer chain. I can wait.

 Cheers


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 12, 2011)

Hmm, poisons, ball peen hammers, chains! Me thinks you need help![][]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 13, 2011)

The listing is correct.  It is extremely rare.  This is the smallest size.  They start at $300 and go way up (historical high)


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 16, 2011)

Probably a good thing my paycheck got messed up and I wont be getting it for a while, or this would be sitting next to our 2 5/8 example.  It's still holding at opening bid, and if it goes for less than 150, I'm gunna have a fit.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2011)

Steve, can't ya find a way to float a check or something?


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 16, 2011)

unfortunately not.  If all goes bad, I wont have much to live on for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok, another sign that the recession is over [8D]
 It sold for 316!  So a bit over full historical price.
 I'm sure that being the first one of these I have seen for sale on ebay in 4 years may have something to do with it, and that it's not a 800-1200 bottle either....so it's still relatively affordable at this price....for some.
 Oh well, it would have been nice to have...just more bad timing for us. (unless someone got it for us for my birthday..? [&:])


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2011)

Gosh Steve, I was gonna offer you $150 floating credit and just ask for the $5 forward postage. I though it had a couple days left.
 I guess your not too upset (I hope).
 I am sorry about the the job and it not paying on schedule. I remember from Susannes post how excited you were. The retroactive check should be a good one though!
 Eric


----------

